# Training camp - san luis obispo?



## buddhistwithafancybicycle (Jun 18, 2005)

I am from a miserable place a stones throw away from the canadian border (WA) and I am looking for a place to do a winter training camp 2-3 week winter training camp.

California is the obvious place to go. I have been looking at maps, and san luis obispo looks like a town to hold up in as there is a hostel there where I can stay for $20/night and it looks like there are numerous good roads to ride on.

Can anyone verify this? How is the riding around san juis obispo?

Also, there is also a hostel in lemon grove east of san diego. How would the riding be out of there, going east away from the city?

Or can anyone recommend other cities that are warm and have vareity of roads to do a 4-6 hour ride everyday for a couple of weeks without doing the same thing over & over?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

SLO is nice but the weather can be rainy. Same with San Diego, but a bit less so. Check out Tuscon--less expensive in general and more predictable weather.

I noticed Neil Shirley (Jitter Joe's) is involved in an affordable training camp program in San Diego if you're looking for something organized. Info is on his website (www.neilshirley.com)


----------



## buddhistwithafancybicycle (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow you are right. I looked up some average temps/rainfall and it's just not that hot there in central california. I mean it's wonderful compared to the ice cave I live in but if I'm going somewhere I want something real warm.

I'll seriously look into tucson... since you seem to have ridden many places if you have any other suggestions besides that let me know.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Take it from a local*

I live an hour south of San Luis Obispo (SLO) and an hour north of Santa Barbara. The riding out here is very nice in the fall and winter months. In fact, last year, Discovery, BMC, CSC and T-Moble stayed and practiced in Solvang, which is 30 minutes from my house. The teams love the area and it's a great location to prep right before the Tour of California. It boosts my morale in the winter to see a pro cycling team ride past in all their glory.

It was also kind of cool being able to sit down and have a coffee at the Bulldog Cafe and hang out with the Discovery boys.

I attached a couple of links showing a Santa Barbara county bike map and SLO county's bike club.

http://www.slobc.org/Home.html

http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap-north.htm


----------

